# Launched My Sauce!



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Years in the making and now *Lost Bayou Sauce* has arrived!! Locally (Perdido Key) owned and only in small business establishments! Look for my labels at Joe Patties, Apple Market and Lost Key Tackle! There will be a tasting at the Apple Market July 11th from 1 to 3.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll plan on picking some up in the next few days!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> I'll plan on picking some up in the next few days!


Thank You VERY much!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! Congratulations!!!! I'll look for it!! Love to see stuff like this...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Good deal Ken!!

We are doing Wednesday nights at Shaka Bar on P-Beach, tonight is grill night


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in for a dozen or so, sounds like great Christmas gifts.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats. I’ll stop by and give it a try.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

good luck! any online orders?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

No online orders yet. Just selling locally and through small retailers. As soon as I get my sales up I will turn on my online store.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry Op-For, I didn't get your direction this weekend, but I will at another time.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> Sorry Op-For, I didn't get your direction this weekend, but I will at another time.


Either way, thank for the attempt.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> I'm in for a dozen or so, sounds like great Christmas gifts.


I will definitely deliver if needed. I am taking some time off of work so I will have time on my hands! As long as you are in the Pensacola/Pace/perdido Key area! To sell 12 bottles!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Stopped at Apple market today and picked up a bottle. When I was checking out, a person from the deli was there and told me they used it on their wings today. And everybody loved it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I stopped by the Apple market today and bought a bottle of this sauce that they are debuting Wednesday night. I thought it was going to be another hot sauce that was too hot to eat. I was happily disappointed. This stuff is an awesome crossover between barbecue sauce with an awesome twain. 

Looking forward to eating it on some meat, as I only stuck my finger in the bottle.


----------

